# jflysim + qqtimer = something I don't have a clever name for



## jfly (Oct 22, 2009)

As recommended here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16004, I've finally added rotations to the PyraSim. I also added optimal random state scrambles (at the request of Michael Gottlieb). Lastly, I crammed my simulator into the middle of qqTimer, giving a stats interface for hardly any extra work (thanks qqwref!). Thanks again to #rubik for testing stuff out for me. The only problem I know of is with changing the puzzle type on Opera. For some reason, the keys stop working. To fix this, just refresh the page.

Enough blabber, here it is! http://jfly.cubing.net/jflysim/qqTimer.html
The puzzle chooser is in the options area for qqTimer. Enjoy! Bugs and feedback are always appreciated.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2009)

This is _so cool._ Thanks jfly!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's delicious! Fantastic job.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent work


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2009)

om nom nom

qflysimer


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes!!! It's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jqtimeflysim?
Qsimtimeflyjer?
Qqjsimflyertime?
Timeqflyjsimer?
Remember when you left CCT running on your computer when you shut it down, and when you turned it back on, it had a time of almost a day?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome square-1 sim. Love the 15 second count down, or start as soon as you're ready. Great program. Favourited straight away.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 22, 2009)

Q-fly Sim-timer


----------



## jfly (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll try to pick my favorite name from all the suggestions.
Update: Michael cut the qqTimer code down to the bare minimum, and increased the size of the scrollbars =).



JTW2007 said:


> Remember when you left CCT running on your computer when you shut it down, and when you turned it back on, it had a time of almost a day?



LOL, yeah.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 23, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## jfly (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like to announce that qqwref got to do the first ever accurately timed MegaSim solve today at Caltech Fall 2009. I've uploaded the fix (after months of ignoring Michael). Also, the applet doesn't reset when you click Reset anymore.


----------



## jfly (Nov 3, 2009)

2x2 optimal random state scrambles implemented!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2009)

great, now how about making big cube scrambles not 1000 moves


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ai can haz 3x3 funkchunalitie?



:fp granted.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

How do I switch puzzles?


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> great, now how about making big cube scrambles not 1000 moves



yes please


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> How do I switch puzzles?



For cuboids: it's in the options menu in the applet.
For other puzzles: it's in timer options.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > How do I switch puzzles?
> ...



Sorry for another noobish question, but how can i get a 3x3 on this?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


click on options.
dim_x *3* 
dim_y *3* 
dim_z *3*


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 4, 2009)

J-fly's 3x3x3 sim is really amazing! It's superior than Ryan Heise's (sorry Ryan  ). I just got a 7.17 non lucky full step a few minutes ago which is my pb non lucky (and possibly the non lucky WR)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 4, 2009)

Is the anyway to save color scheme changes?

It's a pain in the butt to keep rechanging the megaminx to China-minx color scheme.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> It's a pain in the butt to keep rechanging the megaminx to China-minx color scheme.



Trust me, get used to Mefferts. I did (I was used to the colors jfly had earlier, but I told him to change it to the Mefferts scheme, and then I got used to it again). It is really worth it in the long run.


----------



## Erik (Nov 4, 2009)

Me likes, somehow I'm now addicted to the domino sized puzzle  I have mad fingertricks on it (though a horrible method)


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 4, 2009)

9.27 avg of 12  This thing needs to replace Ryan's sim or Ryan needs to improve his sim (Sorry again Ryan  )


----------



## Lofty (Nov 11, 2009)

You have QWERTY and Dvorak layouts but not Colemak. Can you add colemak?
Edit: Its probably just easier for me to change my computer to QWERTY anyway.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to bump this thread but I just got what I think might be the UWR for 3x3 single non-lucky on the sim---6.05. Anyone get any faster times? Rob? And I think I might be able to sub-9 avg if I concentrate .

EDIT: Is this also the fastest non-lucky time ever? In either Sim or real life? That'd be cool. Too bad I don't have video proof.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 30, 2009)

Phillip you are a beast xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but I just got what I think might be the UWR for 3x3 single non-lucky on the sim---6.05. Anyone get any faster times? Rob? And I think I might be able to sub-9 avg if I concentrate .
> 
> EDIT: Is this also the fastest non-lucky time ever? In either Sim or real life? That'd be cool. Too bad I don't have video proof.



Actually yes but it was lucky!

A few minutes ago, I got a 5.77 on film with a forced oll skip 

I'm going to upload it soon.

Also, I agree with the sub-9 thing. I think I could also do it if I don't get too many bad cases.

EDIT: It's on youtube now

Another thing: I've got a sub-10 avg on film but I don't think it's that impressive so I wont upload it for now


----------



## ianini (Dec 30, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to bump this thread but I just got what I think might be the UWR for 3x3 single non-lucky on the sim---6.05. Anyone get any faster times? Rob? And I think I might be able to sub-9 avg if I concentrate .
> ...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 30, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to bump this thread but I just got what I think might be the UWR for 3x3 single non-lucky on the sim---6.05. Anyone get any faster times? Rob? And I think I might be able to sub-9 avg if I concentrate .
> ...



Damn Rob that's crazy good. I had a COLL skip which gave me a 5.89 second solve but I don't wanna count that since it's a PLL skip. So I have the fastest full-step solve . Ya I just uploaded a sub-10 avg of 12 video on YT. Believe it or not, it was my first one.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



What's your best average of 12 so far? (My best is 9.27)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 30, 2009)

9.67 avg of 12 is my best *so far*. Hopefully that will change soon. So ya I think you have the avg of 12 record.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2009)

We need to surpass the fastest real life cubers!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried any of the X x Y x 1 puzzles? They're actually harder to solve than you may think 

I haven't figured out how to solve the floppy cube (3 x 3 x 1) yet...

hmm...


----------



## joey (Jan 11, 2010)

You haven't solved the floppy cube yet?!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 11, 2010)

computer floppy cube


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2010)

While This thread is still here...

Could someone tell me how to create a sq1 on this thing?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> While This thread is still here...
> 
> Could someone tell me how to create a sq1 on this thing?



Go to timer options.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, the computer floppy cube isn't actually that hard. You just solve the top, bottom, left and right sides, then you solve the front and back like the last two centres on a 5x5x5.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2010)

Any chance of getting real scrambles for 3x3 any time soon? Because this:

D L R U2 R2 u U2 L2 b2 d F d' B2 R2 L2 u d2 b2 u2 d b U F B2 D2 f b2 D2 F2 l2 u2 r R2 l2 B2 f' U d2 B' r u2 U d r d2 r2 B2 U2 R u U l2 R2 u b2 r2 l R l2 F R F2 u R2 l2 b2 f2 R f r2 D' f L l B

is just not doing it for me.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Ok, the computer floppy cube isn't actually that hard. You just solve the top, bottom, left and right sides, then you solve the front and back like the last two centres on a 5x5x5.


I was trying out the 1x1x2... The stickers themselves turn


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 12, 2010)

doesnt work on my computer


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 20, 2010)

Am I the only person to find out that f, b, u, and d moves are activated by the Caps Lock and Shift key? Weird...but makes perfect sense, and makes this sim so much better than Ryan Heise's sim. The two gripes I have about that is that whenever I click out of the frame, the cube freezes up and I have to start a whole new session. It doesn't do that on Windows, only Ubuntu. And sometimes, I would love a replay. That's about it, though.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 20, 2010)

did anyone else notice that there are some glitches with stickers on the pyraminx? like the gaps look weird and sometimes half a sticker appear out of nowhere...I'll try to get a screenshot next time

EDIT:


----------



## joey (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I have that too Neil.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 21, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Am I the only person to find out that f, b, u, and d moves are activated by the Caps Lock and Shift key? Weird...but makes perfect sense, and makes this sim so much better than Ryan Heise's sim. The two gripes I have about that is that whenever I click out of the frame, the cube freezes up and I have to start a whole new session. It doesn't do that on Windows, only Ubuntu. And sometimes, I would love a replay. That's about it, though.



I don't know about the sim on his site, but you can change the keys on hi-games. I have it set for shift double layer turns.

That isn't to say that this isn't better for general purposes.


----------



## jfly (Mar 21, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> did anyone else notice that there are some glitches with stickers on the pyraminx? like the gaps look weird and sometimes half a sticker appear out of nowhere...I'll try to get a screenshot next time
> 
> EDIT:



Yeah, I failed at geometry. Someday I'll figure out what's wrong here.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Any chance of getting real scrambles for 3x3 any time soon? Because this:
> 
> D L R U2 R2 u U2 L2 b2 d F d' B2 R2 L2 u d2 b2 u2 d b U F B2 D2 f b2 D2 F2 l2 u2 r R2 l2 B2 f' U d2 B' r u2 U d r d2 r2 B2 U2 R u U l2 R2 u b2 r2 l R l2 F R F2 u R2 l2 b2 f2 R f r2 D' f L l B
> 
> is just not doing it for me.



*cough cough*


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 29, 2011)

When I finish a solve the time shows up on the qqtimer part as 0.00. This happens for every solve, please help.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Sep 22, 2011)

Where is it?  This link doesnt seem to work anymore...


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 22, 2011)

yup. the link is dead


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 23, 2011)

:O OH NO!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2011)

After it went down, I asked Jeremy to move it to cubing.net and he did! http://jfly.cubing.net/jflysim/qqTimer.html


----------

